# Outback 230Rs



## Benny-D

Hey Friends! I purchased a 2014 Outback 230RS in the Spring. Already getting ready for our 3rd trip this year! Thanks for all the helpful information!


----------



## CaptFX4

Benny-D said:


> Hey Friends! I purchased a 2014 Outback 230RS in the Spring. Already getting ready for our 3rd trip this year! Thanks for all the helpful information!


Awesome. Fellow 230RS owner here as well. I've done quite a few mods to our 230 that have made life easier. Let me know if you have any questions.

Enjoy the camper!!!


----------



## Benny-D

Thanks! I do have one question. Have you transported bikes in the garage section. I have 5 bikes to transport and I'm looking for ideas on how to do that in a way where they don't get all scuffed up or the trailer gets damage. I've considered mounting a stationary bike stand to the anchor points. Any thoughts you have would be appreciated? And if you have any other thoughts on your top mod's you've done, I'm open to all feedback.

Thanks!


----------



## CaptFX4

Benny-D said:


> Thanks! I do have one question. Have you transported bikes in the garage section. I have 5 bikes to transport and I'm looking for ideas on how to do that in a way where they don't get all scuffed up or the trailer gets damage. I've considered mounting a stationary bike stand to the anchor points. Any thoughts you have would be appreciated? And if you have any other thoughts on your top mod's you've done, I'm open to all feedback.
> 
> Thanks!


I've never put bikes up there, just my golf cart. I'd say the bike stand would work fine attached to the anchor points. I'd take a more similar approach and lay them down and separate them with some kind of blanket or pool noodles. Then ratchet strap over top. Now that's my cheapo bikes. If they cost a few $$$ then bike stand for sure.

I've done quite a few mods but I think these are my top ones:
1. Hard wired surge protector mounted under couch. Will protect your whole camper if something is wrong for shore power or generator. 
2. Relocated spare under trailer behind rear axles. Got tired of flopping it down to access rear storage. 
3. PVC towel rack for rear slide. 
4. Digital thermostat

If you search through the modification pages, you'll see threads on all these things with pictures. If you can't find them I'll send the link to you.

Good luck. Everyone here is very knowledgable and helpful so ask away.


----------



## pcrevelli

Benny-D said:


> Thanks! I do have one question. Have you transported bikes in the garage section. I have 5 bikes to transport and I'm looking for ideas on how to do that in a way where they don't get all scuffed up or the trailer gets damage. I've considered mounting a stationary bike stand to the anchor points. Any thoughts you have would be appreciated? And if you have any other thoughts on your top mod's you've done, I'm open to all feedback.
> 
> Thanks!


Hi,
I too have a new 230RS, and so far, it has been perfect for my wife and I. We haul a quad, and a dirt bike in ours, and sometimes two motorcycles. I felt the four factory tie down points left a lot to be desired, if hauling anything of substantial weight. They are just screwed in with 1 1/2" or 2" wood screws into the floor. I opted to install logistics, or "E" track in the floor, to give unlimited load securing possibilities. (This is the same material used in big rig trailers for securing loads).This ended up being one of those projects that sort of got out of hand, and took quite a while, but in the end, I am very happy with the results. I can secure any combination of vehicles securely, and relatively quickly. There are all sorts of accessories available for the E track to make securing different loads easy. There are wheel chocks available that plug into the track, but I found them to be pricey, so I fabricated my own. Because I did not trust a wood, or lag type screw to secure the anchor points, I chose to through bolt the E track to the floor. This is where the project became more involved than I would of cared for, because of the enclosed underbelly. But the section of floor outboard of the frame is easily accessible from the bottom. You could run one length of E track along the wall opposite the garage door, and use removable wheel chocks that plug into the track, to mount and secure the bikes. Some would probably consider it overkill, but it's just a suggestion. Good luck with whatever you decide to do.


----------

